# Which gel holder for the 600ex-rt - original or 3rd party?



## Marsu42 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd like to buy effect and color correction gels for my 600ex-rt flashes, and there are decent offers from the UK cut for the original Canon gel holder - see http://flashgels.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=13

However, I'm not so sure if the Canon gel holder is really the way to go, and the flash afaik won't recognize 3rd party gels anyway so there's no need for large gels that cover the sensor... Questions:

* Do you use the Canon gel holder with the 600ex-rt or did you buy other holders (which) that take other/smaller gels (which?)?

* Do you use a plastic gel holder at all or simply velcro-strap the gels to the flash (with the added advantage that this method works on all other flash types, too)?

Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2013)

I use tape with smaller gels.

Having said that your linked offer is very good and I'd get a couple of the 45 pack sets for that money, if I was in the UK.

Only real draw back I have encountered with the Canon gel holder is the fact that it can be difficult, or impossible, to fit additional third party accessories on too, stuff like Sto-Fen's, Gary Fong's, stuff like that. So it depends on what other accessories you use.

The one thing I really like about the Canon gel holder is that it keeps the gel away from direct contact with the head, I have found most gels have very short lifespans when they are attached without an insulating air gap, I have killed some gels with one full power pop (Rouge ones with the big tabs), but even cheapo samples last ages in the Canon holder.


----------



## michael6liu (Jul 31, 2013)

The Canon gel holder comes with 600EX is still new to the market so given a bit of time, accessory companies might start making products that fit with gel holder on.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm actually surprised that Canon does not offer a wider selection of gels. These look great. I wish they were available in the U.S. I might have to consider ordering some anyway and have them shipped here.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 31, 2013)

The canon gel hold sucks so bad. Brilliant flash, and then canon said "oh we forgot the gel holder!" And built the most useless piece of plastic ever. 

I stuck with my honl speed strap + velcroed Gels. It's fast, efficient, cheap and just works.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 31, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> The one thing I really like about the Canon gel holder is that it keeps the gel away from direct contact with the head, I have found most gels have very short lifespans when they are attached



That's pretty interesting, I never thought of it but as far as I know you're speaking from a good deal of experience - anyone else experienced this issue with velcroed gels vs. a gel holder? Thx.


----------



## notapro (Aug 11, 2013)

I have had positive experience with Rogue flash gels.

http://www.expoimaging.com/product-detail.php?cat_id=13&product_id=25&keywords=Rogue_Flash_Gels_-_Combination_Kits

The "gel band" is easy to use and manage. Seems to be a viable option for flash units, Canon or otherwise.


----------

